

Cocotron: The only possibility left for portable iPhone apps? - jaustin

http://www.cocotron.org - cocotron is an Open Source ObjC API that implements much of Cocoa.<p>Given Apple's new developer agreement, is implementing CocoaTouch APIs for other platforms alongside cocotron a viable option for writing cross platform iPhone apps?<p>What do people that have used CocoaTouch estimate the development time as?
======
Zev
If you're using Cocoatron for your UI, your development time is as long as it
takes for you to reimplement the necessary bits of UIKit, plus however long it
takes you to make the rest of your application.

The same goes for GNUStep / the GNU ObjC runtime. Both of these projects have
been focused on the Mac environment, not iPhone; they have AppKit, not UIKit.

Of course, you could write the core part of your program in ObjC and build
against GNUStep/Cocoatron and use that elsewhere. But, at that point, why not
just use C/C++ instead and libc/libstdc++ instead? It would be easier and save
you a lot of headaches.

------
wmf
I don't have any evidence of this, but if people start shipping Cocotron apps
on Android Apple will probably find some way to stop it.

